# 3.5 week old babies- feeding question.



## shotcaller88 (Dec 1, 2008)

i have two 3 1/2 week old babies. i've had them for 5 days. during that time, i've been bottle feeding them every 5 hours. they are eagerly drinking down the milk 4 times a day, but i've noticed that they are ALSO eating the rat blocks just as much on their own as they're drinking the milk from me. they even wake up in the middle of the night and eat the rat blocks on their own. so, here is what i am wondering. should i be slowly decreasing their formula feedings? i formula feed them every 5 hours and i usually just let them drink it until they don't want anymore. it seems like they're eating an AWFUL lot of formula though for tiny babies. i'm scared that the formula combined with the rat blocks left in the cage, they are being over fed. they snack all day on the blocks between formula feedings. so? what do you think i should do in
regards to slowing the formula. 

also, i've noticed after feedings that they get really rambunctious and play fight kind of rough with each other. they jump on one another and tussle and tumble around. is this normal? it seems to be an equal balance of power.. i don't think either is being bullied more than the other. but i of course could be wrong! thanks


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

First they normally naturally wean from their mothers so at 3 and a half weeks definatly start decreasind their milk. My babies were fully weaned at 4 weeks adn fine without their mothers milk when they were adopted. If they are eating adn drinking they are probally about ready to stop with milk. Also about playing, it is normal. Pups will play with eachother its natural so no worries. Have fun!


----------



## sugarrats (Jan 16, 2009)

I've raised babies fully on regular food from about two weeks on. _Not on purpose_, these pups were orphaned after the momma rat got out of the cage whilst sitting outside. 
I started them on soft foods such a boiled potatoes and wonder bread. I still have four of the original twelve and they are all normal sized, human loving, wonderful rats and are excellent mothers themselves.

Normally I wean babies are about 3-3 1/2 to 4 weeks, also on soft foods, but leave hard foods (such as dog food) in with them. They usually transition to the hard stuff pretty quick. 


The bouncing/hopping on each other is normal behavior, my older rats still do it all the time. It's quite funny to see one suddenly bounce up and 'attack' another. This is all in play and they mean no harm to each other.
I've also seen two stand on there hind legs, go completely still for a moment, then one will fall over backward still legged and the other will pounce and start furiously grooming. It's rather cute.


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

I would keep going with both, maybe decrease the feeding a little but keep it up. I don't wean until 4.5 or 5 weeks, I notice a size difference if they are weaned ealier.

I would also add some baby food in with them so it easy to eat.


----------

